# Can Military Paramedics practice as civilian?



## EMSpursuit (May 3, 2012)

I had a friend who was a Medic in the service and said his license wouldn't transfer to civilian?  Is that true?


----------



## rescue1 (May 3, 2012)

I was fairly sure that the military trains its medics to the NREMT-B standard, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 3, 2012)

from what I have seen on here army medics test nremt-b. they have additional training for iv's and other skills.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 4, 2012)

this should be moved to the military section.
and yes its true. Unless there speciality school is spec ops such as 18 series in the army, pj in the AF, ect. Or if they have presued the paramedic eduction through the civilian system while in the military. They can test for there EMT-B but not there paramedic. The main reason for this is because the military primarily trains them for trauma and treating young healthy men. Most of the calls in the civilian world are not that. They are "medical" based. 

They do not receive much training in this area such as Cardiac, obgyn, diabetic emergencies, respiratory, pharmacology, special consideration patients, just to name a few.

IMO I believe the military should give them a little extra training in some of these areas and give them at least there EMT-I's out of the deal.


----------



## Veneficus (May 4, 2012)

or just send them to paramedic school and make it a 6 year active commitment?


----------



## RocketMedic (May 4, 2012)

No, V. A military medic in anything other than an SF unit will not get the opportunity to practice or learn. A single-military Paramedic educated the Army way would be the very definition of a medic mill.

I have to work part-time to even begin to maintain my skillswts.


----------



## Veneficus (May 4, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> No, V. A military medic in anything other than an SF unit will not get the opportunity to practice or learn. A single-military Paramedic educated the Army way would be the very definition of a medic mill.
> 
> I have to work part-time to even begin to maintain my skillswts.



Do you think it would help to cycle them through hospitals as opposed to just being dedicated to a field unit?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 4, 2012)

I do not even think they respond to 911 calls inside the military base? I remember at Ft.Carson and maybe even Ft.Benning there was NREMT-P civilian contractor ambulance personal on the base. I believe if you lived on the base and had an emergency at your home they showed up.

I only saw the military medics in the hospital or while we(the grunts) where out in the field.


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2012)

OP answer is not without meeting civilian standards. No idea about credits for mil experience. Talk to your local EMSA.

CONUS bases are trying to shed most on-base inpatient and non-Doc in a box level stuff, have been since 1994. Makes sense to get rid of as much EMS as possible too, especially since the ER most likely will be in civilian setting.


----------



## Veneficus (May 4, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> OP answer is not without meeting civilian standards. No idea about credits for mil experience. Talk to your local EMSA.
> 
> CONUS bases are trying to shed most on-base inpatient and non-Doc in a box level stuff, have been since 1994. Makes sense to get rid of as much EMS as possible too, especially since the ER most likely will be in civilian setting.



Do you think they will try to outsource the entire army and navy medical corps outside of field medics?

That was actually the standard for some time and from what I witnessed, it would probably a damn fine idea anyway.


----------



## Melmd (May 4, 2012)

I've talked with an ex-Army medic during my ER rotation, he is doing his  Medic internship. I just learned that he had to do it all over again (starting at EMT). Sad but true, "No credits" he said.


----------



## Veneficus (May 4, 2012)

Melmd said:


> I've talked with an ex-Army medic during my ER rotation, he is doing his  Medic internship. I just learned that he had to do it all over again (starting at EMT). Sad but true, "No credits" he said.



Why is it sad?

Different patient populations, different health issues, different standards of care...


----------



## Melmd (May 4, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Why is it sad?
> 
> Different patient populations, different health issues, different standards of care...



Maybe because he was a 4 year medic, and he has to do it all over again in the civilian world. Yeah, their protocols are different alright!


----------



## Veneficus (May 4, 2012)

Melmd said:


> Maybe because he was a 4 year medic, and he has to do it all over again in the civilian world. Yeah, their protocols are different alright!



There is more to being a medic than protocols


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2012)

Per my earlier thread about mil experience going towards civilian education, they ought to test. Maybe give a version of the NREMT. But if the course needed is a monolithic course, it wouldn't make sense to get credit or some nights and not others.


----------



## med9911 (May 23, 2012)

For a different perspective. The Canadian military medics used to get their initial training within the military. Unfortunately, it then left them with trained medics with really no exposure. They have now moved to have there medics trained in British Columbia and on car practicums are completed on the PCP units in and around the Vancouver area. Once they have finished their training they are signed off as a PCP. This is the national occupation standard and is completely transferable to civilian life.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 23, 2012)

EMSpursuit said:


> I had a friend who was a Medic in the service and said his license wouldn't transfer to civilian?  Is that true?


If your friend has not taken the NREMT-B exam and therefore doesn't have an NREMT number, that's true. The military-only medic training probably doesn't cover the full curriculum required to be certified as a civilian EMT-B, even though aspects of the military training go way beyond that basic level.

With the background that I have, could I function as a military medic in their environment? Sure. Could I do it _well _without going through their training? Not a chance. The training is highly specialized for the expected threats they face with a given population.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 23, 2012)

Akula, you would blow most 68Ws away.


----------

